

Indoor Positioning and Navigation Technology - cjcharles
http://www.pointrlabs.com

======
cjcharles
New tech startup doing indoor positioning and navigation technology using
bluetooth beacons. We have also created and implemented modules that add
messaging and analytics features to our base positioning and navigation
modules. Would love to hear feedback on the concept and the website if anybody
has any comments! Thanks

